# Two more projects



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

Doggie bunk bed and tv stand built to look like half of a spool


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

*Doggie bed*

Doggie bunk bed


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Doggie bunk beds rock!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Neat. Good job


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Both Projects are Sweet!! Really like the Dog beds!!


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice job on the doggie bunk beds.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

As soon as she figured out I can build things it's been non stop lol


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great ideas, job well done!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

boudreaux said:


> As soon as she figured out I can build things it's been non stop lol


I'm in the same boat as you. Built my son a storage bed and now all of a sudden my wife's got a list going of stuff she wants me to build and my dad has already got me to build him a pole barn, a shed for a gas tank, and now he wants me to build him a cover for his porch! Should've just bought a bed...probably would've cost me less in the long run but it sure is fun to build do these projects.

On that note my wife has been wanting a desk for working at home. I saw that hutch you built and its exactly my style and so I'm going to build the desk based off that. Would you mind sharing the stain you used for it?


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

What I want to know is: do you have two dogs, or does just
one decide each evening which level he wants to sleep in?


----------

